# bolus δόση (ιατρ.)



## drsiebenmal (Sep 18, 2010)

*bolus* = _βώλος, θρόμβος_ σύμφωνα με το Ιατρικό λεξικό του Κωνσταντινίδη, είπα στον (γιατρό) και μεταφραστή του βιβλίου που επιμελούμαι.

«Όχι», μου εξήγησε, «*bolus δόση* είναι μια ποσότητα του φαρμάκου, κατά κανόνα λίγο μεγαλύτερη από τη συνήθη δόση, που χορηγείται γρήγορα και ενιαία προκειμένου να μεγιστοποιήσει τη δράση του φαρμάκου.» Και συνέχισε: «άφησέ το έτσι στο κείμενο».

Να το αφήσω; Μήπως το έχετε συναντήσει κάπως διαφορετικά, μήπως τον πείσω να μη μείνει στα αγγλικά;


----------



## kapa18 (Sep 18, 2010)

Πολύ συχνό πρόβλημα στις ιατρικές μεταφράσεις. Καταρχήν η σωστή σημασία είναι αυτή που λέει ο μεταφραστής. Πολλές φορές το έχω βρει αμετάφραστο αλλά ως "δόση bolus" αλλά και μεταφρασμένο ως "άμεση δόση" ή "δόση ταχείας έγχυσης" (που νομίζω ότι μου αρέσει περισσότερο).


----------



## nickel (Sep 18, 2010)

Άμα δεν βαριέστε να αναλύσετε και να αξιοποιήσετε αυτή τη συζήτηση... Εγώ δεν το αντέχω πάντως. :)

http://www.proz.com/kudoz/english_to_greek/medical:_instruments/2606558-insulin_pump_bolus.html

(Τέσσερα μέλη μας στην εκεί συζήτηση...)


Εκτός από τον ορισμό που έδωσε ο γιατρός, δεν μας είπες πώς απαντά αυτό στο δικό σου κείμενο και αν το κείμενο θα το διαβάσουν γιατροί ή κοινοί άνθρωποι σαν εμένα κι εσένα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 18, 2010)

Το κείμενο είναι για εκλαϊκευτικό βιβλίο (και γι' αυτό το ψάχνω/έψαχνα) και εμφανίζεται τρεις-τέσσερις φορές απανωτά σε μια περίπτωση όπου (πρέπει να) συμβαίνει ακριβώς χορήγηση τέτοιας ενισχυμένης αρχικής δόσης. Μου πρότεινε, είναι αλήθεια, να βάλω τουλάχιστον τον (πιο πάνω) ορισμό που μου έδωσε ως ΣτΜ μέσα στο κείμενο, και μάλλον θα καταλήξω εκεί στα πλαίσια της καλής και αγαστής συνεργασίας μας. :)


----------



## Themis (Sep 18, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> εμφανίζεται τρεις-τέσσερις φορές απανωτά σε μια περίπτωση όπου (πρέπει να) συμβαίνει ακριβώς χορήγηση τέτοιας ενισχυμένης αρχικής δόσης.


Τέλεια μου φαίνεται η "ενισχυμένη αρχική δόση" - και εντός παρενθέσεων ό,τι θέλετε στα αγγλικά, και σε υποσημείωση οποιαδήποτε διευκρίνιση. Αν είναι όμως να μπει σε αγγλοελληνικά, το "bolus δόση" δεν αντέχεται, συνηγορώ κι εγώ για το "δόση bolus" (που βέβαια εγώ θα το έβαζα σε παρενθέσεις, σε εισαγωγικά, με αποποίηση ευθύνης κτλ.). Προκειμένου μάλιστα για εκλαϊκευτικό βιβλίο, και εφόσον ο όρος ισχύει για την ενισχυμένη πρώτη δόση αντιβιοτικού που όλοι έχουμε πάρει επανειλημμένα, πώς μπορεί να μπει "bolus δόση"; Το άκουσε ποτέ έτσι κανείς ασθενής από τα χείλη του γιατρού του;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 18, 2010)

Themis said:


> Το άκουσε ποτέ έτσι κανείς ασθενής από τα χείλη του γιατρού του;


Αυτή είναι συνεχώς (και αλλού) και η δική μου απορία. :)

Και προφανώς δόση bolus, εννοείται.


----------



## nickel (Sep 18, 2010)

Η θέση μου στο άλλο φόρουμ (που ενισχύεται από τη χρήση του όρου σε εκλαϊκευμένο κείμενο εδώ) ήταν να μην πούμε «μονήρης δόση» και να μην πούμε «βλωμός» και, προσθέτω, να μην πούμε bolus αν δεν χρειάζεται να κλείσουμε το μάτι στους γιατρούς. _Μονήρης_, _βλωμός_ και _bolus_ λένε αυτοί που θέλουν να πουλήσουν λεξικά. Στην περίπτωση του διαβήτη είναι μια γερή εφάπαξ δόση ταχείας δράσης. Το «ενισχυμένη δόση» είναι ωραίο, το «αρχική» δεν ξέρω γιατί το λες.


----------

